# Backup Camera compatability



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what do the connectors look like on the number plate mounted unit?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably.

It should just have 2 wires for video. A signal and a ground (not the same ground used for everything else). You should just be able to terminate that to an RCA.

If it has 3 or 4 for video you can maybe terminate it to S Video (and buy an adapter if you need RCA).

If it has any obvious twisted pairs, that would be... Interesting...

You will need the camera and the manual (so you dont need to guess what wire does what). You should be able to bench test it with a 12v power supply and an old tv (dont test on a nice tv). Don't burn down the house eitheir. Your looking at $120-$150 just to see if it works (camera, voltmeter, power supply, 3 day sub to manual). After that you will need the trim pieces to install the camera (another $100, $200, I'm not sure). Then just plug the camera into the harness and do your splicing at the front near the head unit.

It's never been done before, but it is very possible.


----------



## bryan73 (Aug 10, 2015)

The camera has a cable terminating in a 4 pin male connector only 3/16" diameter that plus into the female socket at the end of the cable from the wireless transmitter.


----------



## bryan73 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for the response, from your description this seems to be beyond my capability and not very cost effective. Guess I will just have to mount the Garmin camera on the number plate.


----------

